# Scrambled eggs



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

I used to give my lab mix scrambled eggs once or twice a month. She loved it, sometimes with some shredded cheese. She was almost fifteen when she passed away last year. She got so many compliments on her shiny coat, etc, and people were always surprised when finding out her age, usually thinking she was much younger. Not until her cataracts appeared did anyone suspect her age.

Now my question to the experts or other egg-feeders . . .

what are the pros and cons of feeding scrambled eggs to a dog ?

are there really health benefits ?


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't know about the health benefits but Hector gets scrambled egg (shells included) mixed with probiotic goats milk yoghurt twice a week for breakfast and loves it! I too occasionally add a little grated cheese. One of my favourite breakfasts too, especially with tomato ketchup


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I've heard eggs are good for their coat, but, I don't know much else...hopefully an expert will chime in soon.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper always preferred his eggs fresh from the chicken:doh:, but he got them scrambled too. He liked to go to the chicken coop with me and raid the nests.

He never had a problem with them, but I doubt he got enough for it to make a big difference in his coat or health.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I've believed for a very long time that a couple of eggs (in any form) a few times a week makes a big difference in their coat. I think, generally speaking, they must be very nutritious.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

don't know if i can comment on the difference in her coat, but Faith tells me it makes a difference in the happiness of her tummy to get an egg at least once a week


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I notice a different in Ranger's coat if he starts missing his eggs. He usually gets them 2-3 times a week, fed raw with the shell, and just loves them. He's become a pro egg-cracker.

Coppers-mom - that's too cute that he used to raid the hen houses!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Vito gets raw eggs every now and again. He definitely prefers them hardboiled though with shell off. He HATES the shell....weirdo.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My girls each get a hard-boiled egg (without shell) once a week or whenever I remember. They definitely know the sound of the shell being cracked.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I give my dogs, either hard boiled eggs, or scrambled, a few times a week.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Still searching for answers*

I've been reading what I can on eggs, and it seems that a hard boiled egg or scrambled egg is recommended by many dietitians. The amount is debatable depending upon which website I've reviewed.

One interesting factoid: I ran across several food sites that recommend sardines weekly ! 

Piper has never had a sardine.

Any thoughts on this or the original egg question ?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

because of Gunner's recent allergic reaction and very dry coat/losing his hair, I may give him some scrambled eggs tomorrow! He gets salmon oil every day. and eats salmon food. His coat is normally lush and soft. : (


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I give my guy's salmon, every so often, i love salmon patties, my self, grew up eating them.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy gives 2 paws up for sardines


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My human son believes eggs and sardines are greats sources of protein and eats them regularly.
I like eggs, but will pass on the sardines.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger gets a tin of sardines once a week or so (I use them for recall training) and looooves them! Also, he gets a supper of mackeral fish once a week (thanks to Jo Ellen and Daisy)!


----------



## Sultan's mother (Oct 16, 2010)

My girl used to love raw eggs mixed with warm oatmeal but my vet said it was an absolute no-no due to the fear of salmonella. So now, it's hard boiled in the shell and I can't tell if she likes the shell more r the egg! The shell is a good calcium supplement.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I have been doing a ton of research on food for dogs lately, and I have one book that I used quite frequently, it is Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dog and Cats.
In the section referring to eggs, he states that eggs "are a complete protein source are a good source of preformed vitamin A." I would think the vitamin A would help with coat condition.

I do know that dogs love them, and they serve as a very healthy topper to kibble. Whether hard boiled, soft boiled, scrambled or raw - they are just good food for dogs. And many wild animals eat a lot of eggs in the wild, they make up a portion of their diet (Cooper was one such "wild animal" that would steal eggs from the coop). That is too funny!! 

Kim


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Eggs are very nutritious and are great for dogs. Scrambled eggs are also great for upset tummies! 

Sardines are super, too, my girl loves fish. 

But I can't persuade her to eat egg shells, she expects her eggs to be without shell if boiled, otherwise I do not feed her the white. I prefer raw egg yolks for her. Funny thing is if I boil her the egg and give it to her with shell on, she just rolls it and thinks it's a toy!


----------

